

Ask HN: Next Gen idea for digital books - ganessh

Instead of selling digital and printed version of books separately, why can&#x27;t sell a physical book and one the customer has done reading it he can return the book and get a digital version of the same book for free.<p>I suggest this because most of the people still love reading books on printed books but once they are done reading mostly we will use if for some quick reference or read some favorite part again. So we can use the digital copy for this.<p>This will also help us to carry our collection everywhere and save papers as well.
======
pedalpete
Sadly, the problem with physical books isn't in the ones that are purchased,
but the ones that aren't.

Publishers print massive amounts of books in the hopes that they will sell.
The majority of these sit in warehouses and never see daylight, and are then
recycled. Some make it out to stores, and then get returned to the publisher,
and recycled.

We have a viable alternative to print books, why don't we just find a way to
improve those to the point that people don't want the printed material
anymore.

I think the opportunity, truly, is in discovery. I still, sadly, go into
bookstores to find what I want to buy, and then go buy the digital version. I
wish there was something as good as browsing a bookstore, but there isn't. It
would be great if I could go to the bookstore, if I download a book from
within their location, they get a cut.

------
etunescafe
Your idea is really great & appreciate able. Now the world is of
Globalization. Everybody must know the challenges of it. So we must have to
face those challenges. The society is changeable comparing to daily needs. Now
the students are more eager to read a book than to buy it from a book shop.
There are a lot of sites which are selling books online. So why should a
student carry a lot of books which weight are unbearable. I will also suggest
3 AMAZING EBOOK WEBSITES FOR THE STUDENTS. Details
on-[http://www.etunescafe.com/book-com/3-amazing-ebook-
websites-...](http://www.etunescafe.com/book-com/3-amazing-ebook-websites-for-
the-students/)

